# Cpb exam - I am considering taking the CPB exam



## bearybubba2008

I am considering taking the CPB exam this fall. I have worked as a medical biller for over 10 years now.
Has anyone taken the exam? Does anyone know if there are plans to produce a study guide for this exam? I plan on buying the practice exam, but I would prefer to have a study guide in my hands to study from.
Any insight?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## airart

*CPB Recommendations*

I have not taken it yet.  I plan to by year end, currently studying for CPC-H and CPC-P.  When I do begin the study phase for this exam, I hopt a study guide is available for purchase by then.  I have worked in billing/coding for five years and 17+ years in insurance claims processing.  Fairly secure feeling on this certification exam, but not going to slack off on studying and refreshing my skills on each area.

The information regarding the CPB exam online gives an exam breakdown on what areas will be on the test and how many questions in that area.  I plan to just study these areas and try to get the textbook and workbook if possible, info at bottom on what textbook. (hoping AAPC doesn't make it an exclusive product with online course purchase only)  

On the AAPC website it shows the online course objectives as:
Course Objectives:
1. Describe the variety of career possibilities and areas of specialization open to those
trained as insurance billing specialists.
2. Distinguish between the major classes of health insurance contracts.
3. Understand the legal regulatory considerations involved in health care
reimbursement.
4. Explain the process of a physician-based insurance claim including obtaining patient
data, claim form completion, insurance carrier processing and payment received.
5. Demonstrate the ability to use the three major coding manuals, CPT®, ICD-9-CM and
HCPCS.
6. Explain the follow up process for A/R in a physician's office, including the top denials
by insurance carrier along with their appeals process.

There is not currently a study guide available, however the online course uses this textbook and workbook bundle:
. Understanding Health Insurance, A Guide to Billing and Reimbursement 11th Edition
– Textbook and Workbook bundle; JoAnn C. Rowell and Michelle A. Green; Delmar
Cengage Learning; ISBN: 9781133425519

Here is the link to the CPB Online course:
http://cloud.aapc.com/documents/CPB Online Medical Billing Syllabus _11th_4-17-13.pdf

Wish everybody luck!


----------



## quickpractice

Hi, I just took this exam, it is very hard. There really needs to be a study guide for it. The billing course offered doesn't really provide much direction as to how the exam is structured, nor does the practice exam offer any insight to how difficult this exam actually is. On top of this, the exam was poorly organized. The location of the exam I took was nearly impossible to reach via public transportation, since I live in NYC and don't drive, this was my only option. Also, it was relocated to that location 2 days before the exam. Even though I arrived at the location a full hour early, because of where the bus stop was located and the hotel where the exam was scheduled was surrounded by highway and fence on all sides except one, this caused me to be about 25 minutes late, the proctors were not answering their phones when I was trying to call. This left me with not enough time to finish the exam which was already very difficult. Also, the items listed on the AAPC website as allowed to use during the exam, such as scrap paper, calculator, ect... were not allowed according to the proctors (who refused to answer their phones) when I arrived. Overall it was very frustrating event. So I recommend taking all of this into consideration before taking this exam.


----------



## bearybubba2008

I actually took the exam in September and passed. It was a very difficult exam. I didn't think I had passed it. I talked myself into thinking that I didn't pass. I rented the insurance book from Barnes and Noble and studied that for about 1 month. I also bought the practice exam. 
I'm just glad that I passed because I don't think I could take it again.


----------



## quickpractice

Hi Beth, 
Which insurance book at barns and noble are you talking about? 

Thanks,


----------



## debbieaptl

*Cpb*

I took the test 4 times, never finished,  but I didn't pass either.   I took it this Saturday should find out Thursday. This is a very hard, long test.  There's times when I think they are trying to trip you up even though they say they're not.  With this test you have to know everything, laws, tricare, a/r's cci, federal government.   There are lots of questions that you either know or not. I have studied very hard for this test, I hope I pass.


----------



## terbear3

Beth, you are a CPC and CPB...which exam was harder?  Thanks!


----------



## tera828@yahoo.com

I have done Medical Billing almost 20 years & I just took CPB exam last week.  It was very hard on certain sections such as different policy types as there are some that are not used in my area.  I paced myself and finished test but I am still waiting on grade results.  I left with a massive headache and crossed eyes.  But I learned more than I thought I would while studying for exam after all these years of working it daily.


----------



## tera828@yahoo.com

*I got my results shortly after prior posting & I passed the first try!!! So excited!*



tera828@yahoo.com said:


> I have done Medical Billing almost 20 years & I just took CPB exam last week.  It was very hard on certain sections such as different policy types as there are some that are not used in my area.  I paced myself and finished tested but I am still waiting on grade results.  I left with a massive headache and crossed eyes.  But I learned more than I thought I would while studying for exam after all these years of working it daily.







I got my results shortly after prior posting & I passed the first try!!! So excited!


----------



## Yathink67

I have been in the medical field for 25+ years, billing the past 10.  I took the AAPC course and took the test three times before I passed.  I purchased each practice test there was, had them all memorized, and practiced on Quizlet nightly!  I too believe there are trick questions.  I KNOW what I am doing most of the time, and to not be able to pass the test on the first try was disheartening!!  If I had not passed on the third try, I would not have continued, so glad I passed!!  It was a very difficult exam!!


----------



## vineve@netzero.com

*Cpb*



bearybubba2008 said:


> I actually took the exam in September and passed. It was a very difficult exam. I didn't think I had passed it. I talked myself into thinking that I didn't pass. I rented the insurance book from Barnes and Noble and studied that for about 1 month. I also bought the practice exam.
> I'm just glad that I passed because I don't think I could take it again.



Hello, did you buy the _practice exam_ from AAPC?


----------



## jmiller9698

Hi, I am able to register to take the CPB exam even after my course date has ended? Course dated ends in September, I would register to take the exam in November. Thank you


----------



## gitty1419@gmail.com

jmiller9698 said:


> Hi, I am able to register to take the CPB exam even after my course date has ended? Course dated ends in September, I would register to take the exam in November. Thank you


I was able to. Reach out to AAPC to be on the safe side.
Good Luck!


----------



## jmontemayor1986

I am currently studying for CPB Certification. I don't have experience at all. Any tips to make it easier in studying? I am a bit confuse in a lot of area and I'm taking this certification because of promotion and my company paid for this class, I don't want to disappoint them. So much pressure....


----------

